
Why you shouldn't use a web framework - quii
https://dev.to/gypsydave5/why-you-shouldnt-use-a-web-framework-3g24
======
e_carra
I agree. Some frameworks have too much abstraction that it feels like
everything happens magically. Anyway frameworks are very good when you need to
build something fast.

